# Echidna taking a dip to cool off



## Warrigal (Jan 30, 2021)

These little monotremes are very elusive and hard to spot in the wild.
This one is using a wild life watering station to take a bath.

Facebook


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Cute little thing!


----------



## asp3 (Jan 31, 2021)

We were lucky enough to see one when we visited Kangaroo Island bask in 2005.  We didn't however get to see a platypus which I would have loved to have seen.


----------

